
eGovernment Provo Rumor Stop – does this have any chance? - blnqr
https://www.provo.org/government/mayor-s-office/provo-rumor-control
======
blnqr
Will people trust a government-led effort to "set the record straight"? You
cannot submit a rumor anonymously, which I suspect will limit participation
severly.

